# White German Shepherd/Yellow Lab and Westie



## smilie (Oct 5, 2007)

This is Rexy when she was 19 weeks old when I first got her.










This is now. 6 months old and 50 lbs.


















This is Trigger. He is 8 months old. I rescued him two weeks ago.


----------



## yodarunner (Sep 12, 2007)

uh oh, 2 puppies in the house.... Put away the good China!! LOL Rexy is just gorgeous, Westie is purdy cute too


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Very cute pups...I bet they get along great!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I htink both your dogs are beauitful but I really *heart* your Westie......


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Man, that is a cute little puppy. Oops, now a big puppy. Still cute. Westie is cute too.


----------

